# Door and fender emblems...



## LuxLemansFin (Jul 5, 2019)

Hello and greetings from Finland. I recently bought 1972 Luxury Lemans from States and shipped it here to Finland. These past weeks I have made little repairs and stuff for getting it ready for the road.

Cars paint has seen better days so Iam gonna repaint it. Now I wonder are those upper door/fender emblems original or not. I have saw pictures where is emblems and pictures where is not.

Other question is about one qaugelights. If you watch back of gauges where is that wiretemplate. At upper left corner is bulb and wire attached to it. Where it supposed to go?

I appriciate for help.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

post pictures 
we have no idea of your cars emblems positions

also 

that is NOT a wire 
fairly sure its a fiber optic to your ash trays upper housing to illuminate
the ash tray at night

pictures please


----------



## LuxLemansFin (Jul 5, 2019)

Upper emblems are like those thin ones at this car: https://www.motorious.com/vehicles/164961/1972-pontiac-lemans-luxury-lemans

and the " wire" is that which is attached to white bulb


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

thats a factory door ding body line gaurd

my buddys 72 LEMANS SPORT has that also

thats not a wire its a fiber optic to the ash tray housing for illumination

theres a couple in the zip lock on right side of picture
very similar to the real rare 68 only lighted ignition switch fiber optic...

turn the lights on and look into the loose end ...

Scott


----------

